# Any tips on fixing or modifications to a Lawn Tractor?  (Mine is on saving money on a new gas filter



## Don2222 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello

Here is my tip on saving money on a gas filter! Does anyone else have some other tips?
I was absolutely shocked when I saw the Sears gas filter replacement for $9.99 !! I almost felt the barrel of a gun to help hand over that much money! LOL Absolutely Ludacris!! Not only that they had improved these filters by making 2 flat spots in the filter paper reducing the amount of filtering material to make more money!! Then there was a video tape saying how Sears tractors were cheaper than Loweâ€™s and Home Depot

Se I went back to the auto parts store and we came up with the same plastic type inline Premium Plus Purolater Gas filter for 1/4â€ gas line for $3.49  Part # F21124 to make it easy next time.

Pic 1 - Craftsman Gas Filter -$9.99
Pic 2 -Purolator Premium Gas Filter with NO flat spots in the filter paper to save money and do less work!!
Pic 3 - Purolator Gas Filter out of the box. $3.49 (Savings of $6.50 !!)
Pic 4 - Purolator Gas Filter Installed with screw down clamps. I threw out the spring clamps that probably contributed to a gas leak I had!!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello

Here is another one.

Add a Fuel Line Shutoff to make changing the gas filter a little less messy!

TSC has them for $7.99 and Lowes has them for their high price of $9.99 !!


http://www.tractorsupply.com/mowers...m-parts/arnold-reg-gas-shut-off-valve-4444507


----------



## nate379 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just use hose pinch pliers.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=puuwTebPBpL2tgPanKDvCw&ved=0CCcQ8gIwAA#


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 22, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> I just use hose pinch pliers.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=puuwTebPBpL2tgPanKDvCw&ved=0CCcQ8gIwAA#



Or vice grips!

My tip is to sharpen your blades. You can then mow faster which saves time and fuel. Looks good too. I just sharpened mine last night.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 22, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> NATE379 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Highbeam

That is a good tip. Do you sharpen them every year? Do you have a cone for balance? what do you use to sharpen the blades?


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 22, 2011)

I use a hand file and sharpen mine it is a long file about 18" and 1.5" wide work wonders buts takes time.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 22, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few times per year (3-5) I pop them off with a 5/8 socket on a 3/8 ratchet. Just reach under and take them off. Walk them over to the bench grinder, 6 or 8" can't remember. Put on safety glasses. Grind them to a nice sharp edge making sure to keep close to the stock angle and keep moving to prevent blueing the steel. After all cutting edges are very sharp I chuck up a phillips head screwdriver into the bench vice so that the driver shaft runs parallel to the ground. Then slide blade onto the driver and the heavy side will sink. Keep grinding on that heavy side until the blade does not move. 

It is easier to sharpen slightly dull blades. Tougher to remove big nicks from rocks. Sharp blades cut grass efficiently, dull blades rip grass like a weed waker leaving uglier grass and less efficient mowing.

The whole thing is really pretty easy.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello Highbeam

Very nice, thanks alot for the great tip!


Check out this 10 Mod tractor video I just found 

My 10 Lawn Tractor Modifications, including a Center of Gravity Re-Locator. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLaogPHu4Rg


----------



## CJ-SR4ever (Apr 23, 2011)

That video is neat.  Ever heard of that show Pimp My Ride?  This guy on the video should do a show called Pimp My Lawn Tractor! I dont know if he has one, but I didnt see a cup holder for the beer!


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello

Check out this video too!

Hot Rod Lawn Tractor Update - Customized with Harley-Davidson Exhaust and Flames 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhymCviSpBo&NR=1


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 24, 2011)

A gas shutoff valve can save your life and property. It doesn't take much for gas to leak past the float needle on a gravity feed system. When it does, you can get a crankcase full of gas, which doesn't lubricate your bearings well, and also get gas leaking out of the machine onto the floor. This is, obviously, a fire hazard that can cost you a shed, your home attached to the garage, or your life.
Please install and use a shutoff on every piece of gravity-fed equipment. Shut it off every time you park it. It gets to be a habit, and requires little effort. [/soapbox mode off]

To sharpen my blades, I use a die grinder with a 3" rubber disc faced with a 60 or 80 grit abrasive wheel. Works great, it's fast, and doesn't heat the blade up and ruin the temper.


----------



## Jack Straw (Apr 24, 2011)

Tip: Don't install new blades or sharpen blades until after the first or second time you mow in the spring. Frost heaves up rocks and you may hit some other things. I generally mow a couple of times in the spring before I worry about the blades.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello

Here is another amazing tractor mod video

Amazing Lawn Tractor Modifications - Hydraulic arm!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHddrDxi1Q4


----------



## Don2222 (May 3, 2011)

Hello

Just picked up this Steering Ball at Tractor Supply Company (TSC). They selll for $12.99 and come in many colors!

Steering is alot quicker and easier with one hand. Now my other hand can work the beer holder!!


----------



## firefighterjake (May 4, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Just picked up this Steering Ball at Tractor Supply Company (TSC). They selll for $12.99 and come in many colors!
> 
> Steering is alot quicker and easier with one hand. Now my other hand can work the beer holder!!



A suicide knob on a lawn mower . . . who would have thunk?


----------



## nate379 (May 4, 2011)

I have one on mine too, it's at 6 o' clock position though.  Got it at Sears, about $15.

My tractor has a fuel pump, tank is under the seat, so no leaky leaky other than a little bit in the lines if I pull the carb float off.


I replace the blades each year.  They are too trashed to sharpen without removing a ton of material.  Need to stop hitting rocks and tree stumps I guess?!


----------



## woodsman23 (May 4, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/CUSTOM-ACCESS...SK/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1304547106&sr=8-11


----------



## heat seeker (May 5, 2011)

Cool spinner! That ought to give the kiddies a nightmare or twoâ€¦. :ahhh:


----------



## Don2222 (May 5, 2011)

Hello

The steering wheel spinner knobs were invented to make it easier for cars and trucks with manual steering to turn.

However in an accident if the driver hits the steering wheel, the knob can cause serious injury.

*The term 'Suicide Knob' most likely referred to the unfortunate result of getting the knob stuck in your sleeve while driving!*

See video on how it works.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWx4VetE0jo

Another good demo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgISYNNRTWA

Here are some nice vintage knobs. Do you like the Marilyn Monroe knob?
http://www.antiquewish-online.com/knobs/index.htm


----------



## fbelec (May 5, 2011)

i tried to sharpen mulching blades and it didn't work. are mulching blades with the second edge a lost cause? and one more. anyone have a idea how much weight a lawn tractor with a 16.5 horse engine can pull?


----------



## Hass (May 13, 2011)

fbelec said:
			
		

> i tried to sharpen mulching blades and it didn't work. are mulching blades with the second edge a lost cause? and one more. anyone have a idea how much weight a lawn tractor with a 16.5 horse engine can pull?



I have a JD 170 with a 14hp Kawasaki motor, and it pulls half a ton easy.
My transmission is going to need a rebuild this winter (I knew this before I even started pulling with it), so I'm trying to take it easy on it 
Has a sloppy 3rd gear, but all others are fine... Figure I'll take it apart and machine all the fudged parts and see what else is torn up in there.
Plus it mangled up the back towing area a bit when i went a little over 1/2 ton.

But I use a trailer I fab'd up during the winter with 4 wheels instead of the standard 2 that a trailer usually has, so no weight is actually on the tractor... but still is attached so I can backup and have the trailer stop when the tractor stops as if it were a normal trailer. Got a bit more modifying to do to it yet to make it just right, and a coat of paint... But I have more important things to do, and not enough time.


As far as sharpening blades, I always use a 4 1/2" grinder, I start out with a typical hard abrasive wheel, get the blade edge roughed back in, getting out any knicks and dings, then go back with a 40 grit blending pad (or flap disc as some people call them), Then hit it with a 120 grit to polish it up a little more, and get it razor sharp... balance it real quick with a screwdriver (lol), then throw it back on. 
5-10 minutes it takes if I'm dragging my butt along for 2 blades.


----------



## fbelec (May 13, 2011)

thanks hass
i pulled a typical small trailer full of splits loaded to the gills no problem. i just didn't know if there was a limit. there is a garage across town that uses a lawn tractor to push in dead cars, that's what made me come up with the question about weight. i have a cheapo murray tractor with a 16.5 horse briggs i/c motor. runs really strong but if i'm trying to go up a very steep incline in 4th thru 6th gear it slips and stops. but 1st to 3rd is ok.

i tried sharpening the blades. kept the same angle but not sure i got the second level of the blade right, because it cuts well, it just leaves the grass long and doesn't mulch. i guess I'll buy a 2nd set and send out the first to a shop and have a backup.


----------

